# in TRUE ESTJ fashion I made a mindmap for my careersearch, help a brother out!



## Firebirdz (Sep 5, 2015)

So I made a mindmap based on my personality, strengths,weaknesses & interests, in order to decide on my next career step, check it out: mindmeister.com/nl/567285157/career

I'm 23 and throughout my 'career' I never felt real inner motivation or knew where I was heading, mostly because I never took the self-responsibility to live a fulfilling life. And so I stumbled in careers & jobs that didn't fit me (because I hadn't really put any thought in these things). I felt for the moneytrap and went for a job I thought I liked, but really didn't fit me: webdeveloper (programming), but.. it paid a shit ton! I tried to go full time entrepreneurial but it's hard for me to create a vision for my self of what kind of things I could start up on my own or start making money with, and so 5 months later it's time for me to look from advice of others.

I always wanted to be an entrepreneur, but because of my lack of vision & abstract / big thinking I'm afraid this wouldn't be a good idea all along  I've always had the ambition to do really big things with my life but finding out that I really need guidance on some parts (big thinking etc..) really is tearing down my heart.

So now I'm trying to figure out some kind of job (or entrepreneurial thing?) where I can shine, that involves my strengths such as eye for detail & managing, realistic yet practical thinking skills & also interests, so that I may be more internally motivated to make my life as epic as can be.


----------



## Firebirdz (Sep 5, 2015)

Halp


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounds like you could easily be a great small business manager. I have a friend who is an artisan running a small business, and he is excellent at making his product, but to be quite honest he's really not great at the business side of things. He has incredible vision and crafting skill but he flags when it comes to implementation. If you could find an artisan like him to team up with, I think that would be really ideal. They could provide you with the vision and you can take care of the practical thinking that isn't their forté. 

Is there somewhere in your area that entrepreneurs gather? Maybe you could network a bit and offer your skills around. Having a little programming knowledge sure couldn't hurt either. A lot of small businesses have shit websites.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Firebirdz said:


> So I made a mindmap based on my personality, strengths,weaknesses & interests, in order to decide on my next career step, check it out: mindmeister.com/nl/567285157/career
> 
> I'm 23 and throughout my 'career' I never felt real inner motivation or knew where I was heading, mostly because I never took the self-responsibility to live a fulfilling life. And so I stumbled in careers & jobs that didn't fit me (because I hadn't really put any thought in these things). I felt for the moneytrap and went for a job I thought I liked, but really didn't fit me: webdeveloper (programming), but.. it paid a shit ton! I tried to go full time entrepreneurial but it's hard for me to create a vision for my self of what kind of things I could start up on my own or start making money with, and so 5 months later it's time for me to look from advice of others.
> 
> ...


Do not fret over it. Find someone with good ideas and start a business. Many times, the idea people don't have the skills or patience for management. They fail to become entrepreneurs because they think "Man, I wish I had someone with some business/managerial sense so that I could monetize this idea."

Go find those people. You might experience some derision here on PerC for not being an "idea person", because it's basically all NFs and NTs, but there is no shame in being on the executive end of things. Your talents are valuable in industry. If everyone were like me, we'd all be smoking in the bathroom and getting no work done. lol

That said, choose carefully. I have a few friends who are "trapped" in a business arrangement with a guy who turned out to be a real douche.


----------

